

The Pmarca Guide to Personal Productivity (2009) - infopreneurkid
http://pmarca-archive.posterous.com/the-pmarca-guide-to-personal-productivity

======
suyash
The author seems have a juxtapose way of living his life as he mentioned
letting go of all structure and do things spontaneously but his life seems to
be dependent on his 3 lists : to do, to watch and latest lists

